# Newark upon Trent @ Uk Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show, Newark



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Uk Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show, Newark in Newark upon Trent, Nottinghamshire starting 01/04/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=858

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Wont be able to come this year as it clashes with friends 50th celebrations.
Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just to remind you all if you want the discount you have to book by 31st Jan 2016


Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

test


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone going to Newark this year??? to get the discount you have to book before *31st JANUARY
so come on lets be having a few names on the rally listy PLEASE

*Jac


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

ballymoss has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on lets be having a few more of you joining us at Newark its £45 for the weekend Friday to Monday 12pm pre booked.

This is whats on offer

More than 100 traders will be showcasing a range of motorhomes, caravans and camper vans - as well as accessories and consumables - as thousands come in search of the great deals on offer at Newark Showground. John Rawlings will also be offering expert advice on motorhome and caravan touring.

New for 2016, there'll be live music in the daytimes playing in the Food Court and in among the packed halls with activities for kids, along with line dancing on Saturday and a tea dance on Sunday.

For campers only, free-to-play cash-prize bingo will be taking place across the weekend in the Stuart Goodwin Pavilion and there are complimentary bus trips into the heart of historic Newark. Then, dance away the night in one of two entertainment venues.

*Evening Entertainment, Cedric Ford Pavilion*

An exciting line-up of entertainment, sponsored by Park Resorts, will be running on both Friday and Saturday evenings, exclusive to campers, and We Feel Fine about the about the superb acts set to perform…

*Friday night*

*The Spinoffs* | Four multi-instrumentalists and entertainers will get the audience on their feet with their performances of some of the UK's biggest ever chart hits from across the last six decades

*Jay McGee* | Former lead-singer of 1960s British band The Rockin' Berries, Jay is now a popular circuit comedian who has made several TV appearances and has performed at the Royal Variety Command Show.

*Karen Noble as Dusty Springfield* | An incredible show charting Dusty's rise to fame, her early days with The Springfields and her emergence as an international mega-star… and all her biggest and best hits included!

*Saturday night*

*Tank Sherman* | Tank has pushed himself onwards and upwards in the comedy scene and is now one of the most respected comics in the West Country, the UK, Namibia and the Arctic Circle. He's worked alongside Jethro, live, on TV and on five DVDs.

*The Fab 4* | This superb Beatles tribute band is held in high regard by die-hard fans the length and breadth of Britain. With an enviable talent for recreating that classic Beatles sound, The Fab4 have been Beatling continuously since 1990. They have never missed a show and never fail to bring the house down.

*Evening Entertainment, Stuart Goodwin Pavilion*

On both Friday and Saturday nights, *The Business* will faithfully recreate classic pop and rock hits from the 1960s to the present day giving campers an alternative to the main entertainment venue. There'll be plenty of seating and drinks will be served till late.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore coming???? 

I'm beginning to wonder if its worth doing these rallies anymore
we used to have 40 odd at this one at one time now only 7


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Spring 2016 - Trade List*

Confirmed stands so far, updated regularly…
*A*

*A S Bikes LTD* - electric Bicycles www.asbikes.co.uk
*AUTOVATIONS LTD* - make flat batteries a thing of the past with the ultra compact Jumpa www.autovations.co.uk
*B*

*B O M BATTERIES*- battery specialists www.bombatteries.co.uk
*BAAVET LTD* - pure wool bedding, duvets, pillows and mattress toppers www.baavet.co.uk
*BEAR NESCESSITIES* - handmade bears & dolls clothes and accessories
*BRIT STOPS* - motorhome stopover guides for UK & Europe www.britstops.com
*C*

*CAMPER N E* - New and used Motorhome & Caravan Sales www.camperne.com
*CAMPER UK*- New and used Motorhome sales www.camperuk.co.uk
*CAMPERLIFE OUTDOOR PRODUCTS* - Number one supplier of multi scented toilet fluids and outdoor products www.camperlife.uk
*CAMPING AND CARAVANNING CLUB* - Membership with the club is the prefect way to get the most out of your holidays. From our stunning campsites across the country to specialist insurance products. www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk
*CARAVANNERS R US* - online and social community, with free to use information site www.caravannersrus.com
*CARE-AVAN* - Care-avan cleaning products www.care-avan.co.uk
*CHARITY LINK OBO GUIDE DOGS* - Sponsor a puppy campaign www.guidedogs.org.uk
*CHARLES TAYLOR TRADING* - hand crafted garden furniture , from sustainable resources www.charlestaylortrading.com
*COMBAT CLOTHING* - outdoor bags, hats, belts
*COUNTRY SEATS UK* - Motorhome & Caravan Accessories www.countryseatsuk.co.uk
*MR COWLAND* - Belts
*CRUSTY PIE COMPANY* - pies www.crustypie.co.uk
*D*

*D'S THERMAL COOKER* - MR D's Thermal cooker www.thethermalcook.co.uk
*DETROIT SOLAR* - professional solar energy for your motorhome or caravan www.detroitsolar.com
*DRW ELECTRONICS* - rear view camera systems www.drwelectronics.com
*E*

*E-RANGER LTD* - Electric Bikes - www.e-ranger.co.uk
*EDEN TREE CARAVAN PARK* - Motorhome & Caravan accessories www.edentreecaravans.co.uk
*EVENT OUTDOORS UK* - Outdoor clothing and footware
*EXTINGUISH FIRE SOLUTIONS LTD* - fire safety equipment www.extinguishfiresolutionsltd.co.uk
*F*

*FALCON TECHNICAL LTD* - vehicle security, trackers, SatNav, reversing cameras and much more www.falcontechnical.co.uk
*FIRST DISCOUNT* - Motorhome & Caravan Accessories www.firstdiscount.co.uk
*FULLER LEISURE LTD* - Motorhome sales www.david-fuller.co.uk
*G*

*GEMINI STORAGE SOLUTIONS* - storage boxes
*GO-POD CARAVANS* - Mirco tourer caravans www.go-pods.co.uk
*GRANTHAM CARAVANS LTD* - New and used caravan sales www.granthamcaravans.co.uk
*GRANTHAM CARAVANS LTD* - Accessories stand www.granthamcaravans.co.uk
*GREENLINE LEISURE VEHICLES* - van conversions www.greenlineleisurevehicles.co.uk
*I*

*IMPERIAL CAR CENTRE* - VW Camper conversions www.imperialcarcentre.co.uk
*INTRAMORE - UK HOME OF PORTABOTE* - The worlds most portable folding boat www.intramore.co.uk
*ITS A GIFT*
*K*

* KENCAL LTD* - Pet accessories and dog treats
*KNAUS UK* - Knaus Caravans www.knaus-uk.co.uk
*L*

*LEDBULBS4U.CO.UK* - Led lighting specialist www.ledbulbs4u.co.uk
*LEISURE MEGASTORE LTD* - motorhome and caravan awnings and accessories www.leisuremegastore247.co.uk
*LIQUORICE LOVELY LIQUORICE* - Liquorice and associated sweets www.liquoricelovelyliquorice.co.uk
*M*

*MANCHESTER ASSETS* - Motorhome & Caravan Accessories
*MANSFIELD CARAVANS LTD* - Caravans Sales www.mansfieldcaravans.co.uk
*M B CAMPERS* - motorhome accessories, van conversions and Vango Awnings www.mbcampersandconversions.com
*MIDDLESEX MOTORCARAVANS LTD* - Campervan Sales - www.middlesexmotorcaravans.co.uk
*MOTOR CARAVANNERS CLUB* - A social activity club dedicated to all motorhome owners for over 50 years www.themotorcaravannersclub.co.uk
*MOTOR PLUS DERBY LTD* - New Auto Sleepers Motorhome & Campervans, also used motorhomes for sale www.motor-plus.co.uk
*MOTORHOME DEPOT* - Motorhome brokerage service - www.motorhomedepot.com
*MOTORHOME ESSENTIALS* - motorhome and caravan accessories www.motorhomeessentials.com
*MOTORHOMES AND CARAVANS LTD* - New and used motorhome and caravans www.motorhomesltd.com
*MOTORHOME WIFI* - easier internet all over the UK & Europe www.motorhomewifi.com
*N*

*NAT JOHNSON*
*NATIONAL TRUST*
*O*

*OAKWELL MOTORHOMES LTD* - Gulfstream and Coachmen RV's plus Bavaria Motorhomes www.oakwellmotorhomes.com
*OCT MOTORHOMES* - Motorhome Hire www.octmotorhomes.net
*OPUS CAMPER* - Folding trailer tents www.opuscamper.co.uk
*ORGANIC FOOD* - sweets
*P*

*PANS AND CO* - Accessories and clothing
*PARROTSOL LEISURE PRODUCTS* - Motorhome & Caravan Accessories www.parrotsol.co.uk
*PAUL SMITH* - Griptrak
*PAUL'S POLY-GEL PLANTS / FASHION FABRICS* - plants and fabrics
*PETER KERRY* - Birds of Prey display
*POP UP CORNER SHOP* - Campsite Shop, newspapers, grocery's, tobacco etc www.popupcornershop.com
*POWERED BICYCLES* - electric bicycles www.poweredbicycles.co.uk
*PREMIUM MOTORHOMES* - Morelo, Malibu, Carthago, Weinsburg Motorhomes www.premiummotorhomes.com
*PUNCTURESAFE SK* - Puncturesafe sales and installation
*R*

*RAC MOTORING* - Breakdown cover
*RPOD Caravans / American Caravans Direct* - Rpod caravans, fifth wheel, American tourers www.americancaravansdirect.com
*RS MOTORHOMES* - luxury new and used motorhomes www.rsmotorhomes.com
*RSPB* - fundraising and awareness www.rspb.org.uk
*S*

*S & L MOTORHOMES LTD* - Bespoke Motorhome and Van conversions www.slmotorhomes.co.uk
*SAIL & TRAIL LTD* - motorhome and caravan accessories, including generators, kitchenware www.sailandtrail.co.uk
*SAIL & TRAIL LTD* - cooking pans demonstration www.sailandtrail.co.uk
*SAVASPACE* - pitch reserved signs www.savaspace.co.uk
*SEW N SO'S* - Waterproof covers for all of your accessories www.sewnsos.co.uk
*SHARED ESCAPES* - lodges and mobile homes www.sharedescapes.co.uk
*SK MOTORHOMES* - motorhome conversions www.skmotorhomes.co.uk
*SMART OUTDOORS* - Caravan and motorhome accessories
*SMC MOTORHOMES* - New and used motorhome sales www.smcmotorhomes.co.uk
*SMITH & GOSNOLD* - satellites, TV & audio, air conditioners etc www.sghomeleisure.co.uk
*SOLAR ENERGY ALLIANCE LTD* - Motorhome and caravan solar solutions www.solarenergyalliance.com
*SPECIALIST AUTOMOTIVE PRODUCTS LTD* - hydraulic levelling systems for motorhomes and caravans
*STEVE WATSON AUTOMOTIVE ELECTRONICS* - automotive electronics www.stevewatson.co.uk
*STORIT LTD* - Caravan storage www.storavan.co.uk
*STT GROUP* - firth wheel and travel trailers www.thesttgroup.com
*SUTTON ROAD CARAVANS LTD* - Used caravan sales www.suttonroadcaravans.co.uk
*T*

*TIM GREEN* - accessories
*TIMBERLAND MOTORHOMES* - Motorhome sales www.timberlandmotorhomes.com
*TIME & WEATHER INSTRUMENTS* - Time & Weather Instruments can provide everything you need when it comes to barometers, clocks, thermometers, alarm clocks, clock mechanism, clock movement and everything else in between www.clocksandbarometers.com
*TOW-BARS 2 TOW-CARS LTD* - Motorhome tow car specialist www.tow-bars2tow-cars.co.uk
*TOWN AND COUNTRY LAW* - Estate Planning and Will writing www.townandcountrylaw.co.uk
*V*

*VOLKSLEISURE* - Volkswagen T6 campervans and Freedom Caravans www.volksleisure.com
*W*

*WALTER BELL* -Bedford OB Bus, Motorhome Conversion
*WE FIT LEISURE LTD* - Motorhome and Caravan Accessories and services www.wefitleisure.co.uk
*WIND ART UK LTD* - Flags and poles
*WINDBREAK LEISURE* - Motorhome & caravan windbreaks www.windbreakleisure.co.uk
*WORLD OF MOTORHOMES LTD* - Motorhome & Caravan information websites www.worldofmotorhomes.com


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*You only have till midnight on Sunday 27th March to book for Newark and get the discount so if your
thinking of joining us there be quick and add yourself to the rally list and get booking with Morton's on*
*01507 529529 and don't forget to say you want to park with Motorhomefacts.

Jacquie
*


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Pre booking now closed.

You can still go and pay on the gate will cost you £55 though

Jacquie
*


----------



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

Thinking of coming over to look at a new satellite system, is there many there selling, any bargains !!!


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> *You only have till midnight on Sunday 27th March to book for Newark and get the discount so if your*
> *thinking of joining us there be quick and add yourself to the rally list and get booking with Morton's on*
> *01507 529529 and don't forget to say you want to park with Motorhomefacts.*
> 
> *Jacquie*


 Hi both, we have booked for the southern show today......2/4/2016 but our computer is playing up so think I have booked on here to park with MFacts. Can you confirm please. 07906095193


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
is there any interest in members going tothe Motorhome Show Rally at UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show, Newark,I will be going but not if I am the only member.
Scottie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

George dear you have posted on the March thread we been there already this year:grin2:


Jac


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

oppppppppppppppppppppppppppsssssssssssssssss should of checked before i posted


----------

